# Coventry Saddle - decent brand?



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

I am looking at possibly dipping into the english world at my local horse show next year! (focusing on western this year)

My current english saddle is OLD and I mean old. Its also to narrow for my quarter horse. 

I am wondering what the goods/bads of this brand are? I dont need anything, just something of decent quality. Plus this saddle is in my price range.

thanks! 

Pelham Saddlery: Coventry Used All Purpose Saddle 17" W


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Coventry is a "old" brand, one I don't think has been making saddles for many years now.

What I remember of those saddles though is they were a quality made saddle. Good craftsmanship, nice leather hide used...great stitching and very comfortable and supportive of the rider. Think "balanced" was a word used by many who rode in them.

Only thing that concerns me is the "Overall use: Heavy" makes me think the leather may be severely worn and really about used up.
I would want to see those billet straps, the underside of the panels, seat and stitching up close.

I've seen many "older" saddles in great shape not having those words, "Overall use: Heavy",  associated with them...for about the same pricing.
Not sure I would spend on this saddle...
Those words coming from a reputable saddle dealer, when they put _those words_ on a saddle, *:think:...see it, handle it and ride it before purchasing it.

*_jmo...
_


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Here is another place that has numerous saddles, and a few locations that might have something along the line of what you want and can afford...
_Used Saddles

_This place has been in business for many years....

Good luck in your quest and happy shopping...
:wink:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Did you notice the split in the cantle, left side. Appears to be about 1.5" long. Other than that I don't think you'll go too far wrong. If you can live with the split, offer them $325.


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

thanks for all the respsonses! 

horselovinguy, I will check that place out


----------

